# Bradley is finally home :D



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bradley was part of a prank on a kid named Brad the Rat last year. No one wanted the actual rat after the joke was over, until my niece took him in. 

I offered to take him in then and there, but my niece wanted to keep him. To make a long story short he was neglected but I knew if I lectured, etc he would never come to me, so I kept my mouth painfully shut.

Well he's finally home, and my sister is paying for his neuter in a week or so.
He hasn't had Out time for about 9 months or so, bedded on pine, wrong foods, and in the same cage I gave them a year ago, a bird cage that was okay for babies on a very temp basis. 

I was told that he didn't like to come out, he _preferred_ it actually, and he would bite down on your hand if you tried.

Hehehe...well Bradley the Killah is just thrilled to be out (albeit unsure of everything) and is right now running around on the couch checking things out.
Meet Bradley...
He wouldn't come out on his own...would stretch out but leave a foot clamped on the doorway

























First yogie








What's here?

























"I wanna lub yew, but I dunno...you my friend?"


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwww....im so glad that he's found a friend finally....he looks like he's gonna be a luver when he gets used to u.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Aww... Poor Bradley! I'm so glad that you finally got to keep him... I hope he's alright.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

He's a lovely looking boy  

But that cage 8O 
I bet he's glad to have come to you


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Emster said:


> He's a lovely looking boy
> 
> But that cage 8O
> I bet he's glad to have come to you


hahaha...that cage is my travel cage.

He was in a bird cage that was 16" long, 12" wide and 14" high


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Emster said:
> 
> 
> > He's a lovely looking boy
> ...


 :lol: Phew. When you said he was in a temp home for a baby, I thought that was the cage  
But his old cage does still sound very small.

Will he be making new friends?


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

How horrible for Bradley not to get out for so long! And he's so cute...I love his colors and markings. 
Just rescued baby girls from horrible pet store conditions and they're just so happy and appreciative at everything (not like my spoiled ratten older ones)


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

What a killah indeed... lol

Glad he is in a better place! His coloring is beautiful!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

He will definitely be making new friends  

He has an appointment for a neuter on Monday, but I also have a lone girl who is spayed I might try him with. She is a nervous little thing and was beating up on her elderly cagemate, and poor Shadow didn't need that at all 
She is the Wildlings mom, and hasn't been able to get over her 3-4 weeks outside surviving all that the natural world threw at her. Poor Rennie. But she is spayed and he's a nice-sized boy and might not put up with her bullying crap. 

Mr. Bradley was just misunderstood I think  He is a wonderful boy! I had him on the bed tonight, and I was Home Base...when something made him nervous he would come back and shove his head under my side...hehe.

He also went crazy smelling other rats and peeing on my paperback. :doh:


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

AAWWWW! What a happy ending/beggining for Bradley! I hope that him and your wild one get along, I'm sure they'd make a great pair with lots to relate/talk about!:lol:


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww! he looks like such a sweetie. I bet the only reason he bit (if he ever did) is because the previous owners probably didn't know how to handle properly. The probably just shoved there hand in all quick and scared him. Or like with Lilly I can hold her and pick her up and she's fine. But if I stick my fingers in her cage she will bite. And it's not out of fear or anything but I have a feeling her previous owners used to pop treats or food in between the bars. Because she does the same thing when I give her treats through the bars. She grabs them real fast and goes to her house to eat. Anyways. Glad to hear Bradley is in a better place!


----------

